# The stories of your life are your Life's Treasures



## Jondalar7 (Feb 21, 2021)

Tell a story about your first kiss.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Tell a story about your first kiss.


Ok I'll start.   My first kiss was with an older woman, She was 12 and I was 10. We were up in the big apple tree eating apples when she asked if I had kissed a girl. She showed me how she practiced on her hand and I tried it too. She gave me some pointers and when she said I was doing good she asked if I wanted to try it for real. I was a little shy but said yes and wiped the apple juice off my lips and moved in for my first real kiss. When she saw my lips coming at her she screamed, Eeww fish lips your doing it wrong. My feelings were a little hurt but with a little more hand kissing, I got my first kiss. I am glad I was coachable because that first kiss lead to tongues touching and a French kissing lesson that really made my day. She moved away soon after and I did not get another chance to practice for four years. A lesson I learned early, If a woman wants to teach you or try a new trick. GO FOR IT , might make a great memory!  ( That one NEW TRICK where the gal gave me the nick name poopsy could have gone better)


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 24, 2021)

I am so sorry, I forgot that this was a place for seniors and that you may have forgotten that very first kiss so many decades ago. Let's make it easier and let the story be about any first kiss!
I kissed a guy for a first and only time in 2012! Not really but kind of. I was in the middle of the hot, dry, dusty desert. I had been given a rainbow missile pop because the idea here is to share everything. There was this really hot 25 year old girl standing at the entrance to our tent so I offered her a bite. She said yes and I bit off a piece of the pop and shared it with her in a bit of a kiss. I did not want her to think I was just a creepy old guy trying to kiss her so I offered Ben a bite too and gave it to him in the same way just quicker. Seemed all in good fun and the girl hung out with me more after that. No kissing she just said I was pretty cool for an old guy.


----------

